# Little Red Gloss Monster! Toyota Corolla gets Rupes Bigfoot & PolishAngel Treatment!



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

*Little Red Gloss Monster! Toyota Corolla gets Rupes Bigfoot & PolishAngel Treatment!*

This detail was performed as a surprise for my neighbours wife. My neighbour always comes around and checks out what ever I'm working on, and always has a real keen interest in all the products and processes, which is pretty cool! They've just gone away on holidays, and he gave me the key so I could perform my magic on the little red sedan while they are away! I love being able to take my time, this detail was performed fairly casually over 3 days!

This was a fun detail, I managed to get real great correction levels out of the paint with minimum of fuss! I love Toyota paint, every one I've worked on has played real nice!

The majority of the car was polished with my Rupes Bigfoot 21, and the tighter spots were cleaned up with my Flex PE14 2-150 rotary! This was a predominantly a three stage polish, with some problematic areas requiring a fourth. The majority of compounding was done with Rupes Yellow pad and Rupes Zephir Compound. Areas in need of extra attention got the Rupes Green or Blue pad with the Zephir Compound.

I also took the opportunity to finally test out two my special new PolishAngel products, Contour and Famous! I'm very impressed with these, but more on that later!

How the Corolla presented. Washed and clean, which is always nice. It looked good from far, but it was far from good! It was heavily swirled, and had water stains on the mirrors. The top of the front and rear bumpers had severe sun damage and will require a respray.





































First up was the bonnet. It was the worst part of the car, with some deep RIDS that I wasn't going to go chasing. This was a quick 50/50 test with Rupes Yellow pad, and Meguiars Ultimate Compound, on the Bigfoot 21. Not bad correction, but not good enough. (This eventually got the Rupes Green pad and Zephir compound, then Rupes Yellow pad and Keramik polish)














































The mirrors cleaned up real easily with the Flex rotary and Rupes Zephir compound.



















Front guard




























Rear wing










Starting to look really great! This was before polishing stage, but can already see some nice results showing.




























My ghetto light stand! The two 50W LED lights are great by the way, much better for seeing swirls and holograms than my old halogen lights ever were!










Tight spots such as around the door handles got the Flex rotary treatment. First pass with 3" 3m Green pad and Rupes Zephir Compound.




























This was second pass on the rear door with Rupes Yellow pad and Rupes Keramik Polish.




























This is the sun damage on the front bumper. I just fed this area with Meguiars #7 oil glaze to make it look red again.



















The headlights were cleaned up with 3" Optimum Microfiber pads and Meguiars Ultimate Polish on the Flex Rotary. Here's a 50/50 after the first pass.



















The front grill was polished with 3" Optimum Microfiber pad and Meguiars Ultimate Compound on the Flex rotary. First pic you can see a 50/50 with the left side untouched.



















Finished polishing, the car was pulled outside to check for swirls in the sunlight. Just my luck, a big cloud came over! Cool pics anyway!



















The car was pulled back inside to finish up the polishing, and missed spots. Really getting lovely reflections out of the red paint at this stage!










PolishAngel Carnaubaflockencreme Contour! This product is an abrasive free pre-treatment for the PolishAngel Carnaubaflockencreme wax coatings.

It was getting dark so I just cracked on and didn't grab any 50/50's with this product, which is a real shame. This one darkened and really richened up the red paint. It knocked back the hard reflections of the polished paint, but added real nice wet look instead. The difference was quite dramatic! The look was just like a real nice oily wax!

The instructions say work by hand or at 1500rpm on the rotary. I tried using a 3M Black pad on the Flex rotary, but couldn't get it to work. I switched it up for the Rupes White pad on the Rupes Bigfoot 21, and success! I think I used about 25ml on this Corolla, which was using it a bit heavy.










PolishAngel Carnaubaflockencreme Famous! This interesting product is a wax coating hybrid. It contains traditional carnauba wax, plus silica and titanium coating!

This one kept the lovely dark rich red look from the Contour, but glassed it up a bit as I was expecting. Very nice gloss, I'm really impressed! It went on a little sticky but extremely thin, and wipe off after the recommended 20 minutes was absolutely effortless. I did one coat before retiring for the night, and a second coat the next morning. Things only got better with the second coat! I'll have to give it a third before the neighbours get back from their trip.










Here's the completed Toyota Corolla!

















































































































































I'm extremely pleased with how this one turned out. The paint responded really great to polishing, which is always a great thing. The Rupes Bigfoot 21, pads, and polish are just getting better and better the more I use them too. I'm getting better correction levels and a lot more gloss the more I figure out how to use this system. It's a quick and smooth polisher, that's for sure, I can see why people are really loving it. Seems it does take a little bit to figure it out though.

I'm happy with the PolishAngel products and how they performed, and I'll be keeping a real close eye on how they last, looks drop off, etc as well. The Famous coating should last 12-15 months with optimal care* by going on the description. I might have to update this thread in a week or two with water behavior pics, and I might wash it with the PolishAngel Flake carnauba wash to test that product out as well before the neighbours get home!

Thanks for looking, any questions and comments welcome!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic job:thumb: now looks very nice:thumb:


----------



## Stevesuds (Jun 11, 2012)

That had some serious swirls! Great work. I like the way you swap between machines for different jobs and results.


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

amazing work! to owner is probably super happy


----------



## spiros (Mar 30, 2010)

Amazing Raven ,Amazing ..There is a house next to me that is for sell if you interest..I would love to have you a neighbour


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

That was a very nice gesture and a stunning result! 

Why does the sun always shine during your details! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Very, very nice Matty 

I'll be keen to see how long the finish lasts, just wish I had time to give my poor car a wash with Flake as I really want to see how good it leaves the paint.


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Looks great! Bet she was/will be chuffed.


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

Great work raven. Worked on a couple of Toyotas and there paint is very rewarding to machine.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Top turnaround


----------



## ScottyLaff (Mar 27, 2012)

Awesome :thumb:


----------



## snoopin (Jul 26, 2009)

Hell of a finish, nice work mate...


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Looks very nice! How hard paint was? Your neighbour have give you good present for that work!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Stevesuds said:


> That had some serious swirls! Great work. I like the way you swap between machines for different jobs and results.


Cheers Steve. Yep, the Rupes Bigfoot is nice, but you still got to use the rotary for the tight spots! :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Alan W said:


> That was a very nice gesture and a stunning result!
> 
> Why does the sun always shine during your details! :lol:
> 
> Alan W


Cheers Alan! It's always sunny here in Australia because all the clouds are in your part of the world!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Alex L said:


> Very, very nice Matty
> 
> I'll be keen to see how long the finish lasts, just wish I had time to give my poor car a wash with Flake as I really want to see how good it leaves the paint.


Haha! Thanks Alex! Thought you'd like this one!

I'll be keeping a close eye on it for sure, I'm really interested to see how this one performs! Pretty big claims on the durability, if it lasts even half the stated time, I'll be happy! 

I'll have to give this car a wash with the Flake to test that one out, and to check out the water behavior of the Famous wax coating.


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

amazing work mate

awesome difference


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

D.Taylor R26 said:


> Great work raven. Worked on a couple of Toyotas and there paint is very rewarding to machine.


Yep, plenty of Toyotas where I am, and I've owned two myself! Always nice paint to work on, these guys aren't scared of putting hardener in their paint like the other Japanese manufacturers! 



sm81 said:


> Looks very nice! How hard paint was? Your neighbour have give you good present for that work!


Paint was a nice medium I'd say. The only bad ones I've come across are the single stage black ones. :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

looking good.... 

:thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice work


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Great work.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

As expected, impressive :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Stunning work matty. Great finish


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

stunning!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

lovely matty.. BUT I hate you for the amount of sun you get!

I'm gonna get some PA cosmic to test soon I think, got so many coatings sitting there to test already and no time to test them :lol: mounting up now.


----------



## Twister (Jun 17, 2012)

Awesome work as always! Came up a treat.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

some great work again there Matty


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

-Raven- said:


> Cheers Steve. Yep, the Rupes Bigfoot is nice, but you still got to use the rotary for the tight spots! :thumb:


That's good to know, I've been umming and ahhing about maybe getting a Bigfoot but its the same cost as getting the Holden lowered, but if I'd still need the Rotary I don't see the point. especially as I have use of a variety of Festool polishers from work.

I may trade the Makita polisher for a Metabo though (I really should have got the Metabo in the first place  as the Makita is so damn heavy lol).


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> lovely matty.. BUT I hate you for the amount of sun you get!
> 
> I'm gonna get some PA cosmic to test soon I think, got so many coatings sitting there to test already and no time to test them :lol: mounting up now.


Cheers Craig! It's supposed to be cooling down here now, but its still 34-35*c! Too bloody hot! :lol:

I've got some Cosmic sitting here to test as well, and I have also the Invincible to go with it!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Alex L said:


> That's good to know, I've been umming and ahhing about maybe getting a Bigfoot but its the same cost as getting the Holden lowered, but if I'd still need the Rotary I don't see the point. especially as I have use of a variety of Festool polishers from work.
> 
> I may trade the Makita polisher for a Metabo though (I really should have got the Metabo in the first place  as the Makita is so damn heavy lol).


the Rupes would be great to have in your arsenal if you already to access to decent rotaries. It's great to have a variety of machines, and the Rupes is so smooth and easy to use! It's a lot of money, but I'm glad I got mine!


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Absolutely amazing job. The products you used look very interesting indeed 👍


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Matty outstanding work there sir!! :thumb:

Looks like great correction and gloss with the Rupes system as well, solid red is always an amazing colour to burnish. 

Good to see Contour & Famous as well, it looks like it really richens and creates a very nice n wet finish. You're making me change my mind and want to use Famous on my car instead of the Green Demon 

Contour doesnt seem to be available in UK either so may have to watch out for that coming here soon. 

Great write up mate as always :thumb:


----------



## Richrush (Jun 25, 2012)

Thats a really nice job !


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Some suberb work coming from your garage Raven.

The red looks stunning in your finished shots. A different car almost.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks guys! 

@ Aaron, yep Contour is worth chasing up mate. Famous would be a nice topper on anything I think!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

You need to try Master Sealant > Famous combo :wave: 
I am eying up that combo for mine.

How you finding the Bigfoot? I had a wee play with one a while back but didnt really like it but that was with polishes n pads from another brand.


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

That paint work looks wetter than fish's pocket


----------



## Toyota-Ant (Sep 9, 2012)

Nice finish on that now, huge difference from the swirlling that was on it.

I wouldnt mind getting the paint on my red Toyota paint looking that good. Had the paint clear coat on it or was it single stage?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Toyota-Ant said:


> Nice finish on that now, huge difference from the swirlling that was on it.
> 
> I wouldnt mind getting the paint on my red Toyota paint looking that good. Had the paint clear coat on it or was it single stage?


Single stage mate. It responded really well to polishing, very nice paint to work with! :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

AaronGTi said:


> You need to try Master Sealant > Famous combo :wave:
> I am eying up that combo for mine.
> 
> How you finding the Bigfoot? I had a wee play with one a while back but didnt really like it but that was with polishes n pads from another brand.


I don't have Master Sealant, but its on the shopping list!

The Rupes is going great! I've just done the washer mod to mine, I'm very interested to see the difference. This just disables the 'anti spin feature' by spacing the backing plate out a mm or two! I got to help a mate out tomorrow on a Toyota Supra, then a Subaru WRX on the weekend, so fun times ahead!


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice job, looks fantastic:thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Matty the pics are gone


----------

